# Pressure cooked Rabbit/broth



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

oooooo BOY is this good stuff. 
1 rabbit, whole (obviously it's processed) covered with water 
in a LARGE pressure cooker

Add 2 huge onions. a bunch of chopped chives, salt, tbls peppercorns, tbls Old bay seasoning, *(or whatever spicing you like)

Pressure to 15lbs, hold for a couple of minutes only, and then turn stove off. 

When cooker is cooled, you have the most INTENSELY flavored broth, and the meat will fall off the bone of the rabbit. 

Sieve the broth into another huge bowl (i ended up with 2.5 gallons). Remove meat from bones. 

I used the broth for french onion soup (tons of onions, a little more salt), and a lovely vegetable soup. Tonight I'll use the meat, which is already shredded into lovely pieces and tender as all get out, with some broth, more veggies and dumplings. (might just add it to an Alfredo sauce and serve over noodles tho...havent' decided)


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes, that is how we do it. Chickens too. Old rabbits and chickens are best this way. I like to use several stalks of celery and carrots, then make dumplings....James


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

I add a chunk of pork shoulder, beef, a couple old rabbits, the onions, green chilies, mix them all together for burrito meat. YUM nice for about 25 family members for an afternoon of horse shoes. target practice, bow shooting etc. or just games and visiting.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Only a few minutes, really? Seems like it would need at least 30?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I expect the total cooking time does end up around 30 mn, inlcuding getting up to pressure, holding for a few mn and then letting cool down.

I'm saving up for a 10qt stainless pressure cooker - already have plenty of rabbit.


----------

